# Transferring Ownership to an LLC



## jjmanthei05 (Mar 23, 2011)

Has anyone ever done this? Do you need to be listed on the deed along with the llc or just the LLC. Also does anyone know how this would affect VIP status currently on the account? I looked at Wyndham's website and it didn't give much info and have gotten a different answer every time I call title services. I am just looking for some info on how this works. If you want to send me a PM instead of posting it here that would be great as well.  

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## ronparise (Mar 23, 2011)

I have the same questions...the Wyndham website says it can be done, but doesn't address VIP status. I assume that wouldn't change, but it would be nice to know for sure.

My account online shows me as the member, but my wife and I are both on the deed, when I make reservations My name is on the reservation as the member, but I can choose either one of us as  the traveler 

My assumption if an LLC is the owner The LLC must be the member, My question is who are the travelers and who does the desk clerk expect to see at check in

The Wyndham website says that for a deeded timeshare they only need to see the new deed, but for a non deeded timeshare they want: "If a corporation, a copy of the Corporate Resolution or Secretary Certificate that includes the legal name of the incorporated business, the officers of the incorporated business, and the current status of the corporation with the Secretary of State’s office." I would submit this same stuff if a deeded timeshare too

I think that the officers of the corporation will then be named in the wyndham account as the potential travelers

But it sure would be nice to hear from someone that has done this


----------



## rrlongwell (Mar 24, 2011)

> (Jason)  Has anyone ever done this? Do you need to be listed on the deed along with the llc or just the LLC. Also does anyone know how this would affect VIP status currently on the account? I looked at Wyndham's website and it didn't give much info and have gotten a different answer every time I call title services. I am just looking for some info on how this works. If you want to send me a PM instead of posting it here that would be great as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joestein (Mar 24, 2011)

This sounds like an interesting idea on how to better share points between us and my SIL since we can no longer transfer between accounts.

Joe


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Mar 25, 2011)

Is there a thread concerning Family Trust?

Honestly, I've been curious about why Wyndham wouldn't let me send my children and/or anyone else I could to one of their resorts.  After all, isn't time on the resort gounds the best advertising?

I see this becoming an issue for me in the next few years.


----------



## am1 (Mar 25, 2011)

I am no sure why you would think you could not send your children (as long as they are over 20).  You just have to use a guest certificate if they are not considered owners.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Mar 25, 2011)

am1 said:


> I am no sure why you would think you could not send your children (as long as they are over 20).  You just have to use a guest certificate if they are not considered owners.



Correct but us lowly resale folks only get 1 of those a year. Otherwise it's an extra $100 per time they would want to use it. Still beats retail but if there is a way to get around some of the nuisance fees it would be much better. 

Jason


----------



## ronparise (Mar 25, 2011)

Jason

As with everything we do in this life we have to be concerned with the "unintended consequences" of our actions. Its possible that doing anything to avoid the expense of guest certificates might cost us (or our children) more than just paying Wyndhams junk fees. 

I think the only way to avoid the requirement for a guest cert is to put everyone on the deed as an owner. A  corporation or LLC with multiple stockholders or members would work and perhaps a trust, but this makes things more complicated than I like. I am considering a tenants in common ownership with 98% in my and my wifes name and 1% for each of our two children. Im still concerned about my kids getting stuck with the fees for something they dont really want, after I die


----------

